
Save the Developers!  Stop Using Internet Explorer 6 - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/25/save-the-developers-stop-using-internet-explorer-6/
======
snorkel
I take the 80/20 approach to supporting ie6: If 80% of the features and layout
work well in ie6 and 20% not so well then that's acceptable. I have no
interest in wasting time writing exceptions for a broken browser. True to
their oblivious nature ie6 users don't seem to notice or even care that the
looks different in ie6.

~~~
eibrahim
I also take the 80/20 approach but slightly different. If my site works on 80%
of browsers then that's good enough... Which is why I don't bother supporting
safari... even though I started using it on windows a few days ago and DAMN it
is fast... but i am way invested in firfox to switch.

80/20 is the reason most software companies don't release a mac version of
their software.

------
LostInTheWoods
Welcome to web development, where you WILL support any and all browsers in
use. End of story.

~~~
wallflower
Safari support is painful..

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Safari is easy.

------
redorb
Firefox isnt perfect, but a lot better than ie6 or ie7. I think most
developers should aim to support IE6+7,firefox 2, safari.. that should cover
95%+ of the market.

------
edw519
You don't want to address 30% of the market because they're using technology
you don't feel like supporting?

I'll take them. Thanks.

~~~
bouncingsoul
Who says they're 30% of _your_ market?

We're talking about people who either don't care about staying current or who
intentionally refuse to upgrade (surely Windows prompts people to upgrade to
IE7).

Is it worth spending many extra hours on your project – and shelving one
feature or dev shortcut after another – in order to tap that market?

The answer can be no.

Do movies studios still put out VHS tapes?

~~~
edw519
"Who says they're 30% of your market?"

I do.

In fact, that's exactly what I said, "I'll take them."

I have absolutely no problem whatsoever pursuing these prospects. I have
figured out how to do it without undue limitations on the rest of my business,
and I'm glad to have them.

Frankly, I'm a little pleasantly surprised there are so many who would abandon
them. Less competition for me. You're obviously one of those who doesn't care
about them (why else would you insult them?), so why do you mind if I pursue
them?

~~~
bouncingsoul
I don't see where I insulted IE6 users. I think you're referring to where I
said they don't care about having the current version, but that wasn't meant
as an insult.

I was making the implication that maybe they aren't as concerned about having
the latest greatest in other aspects of technology as well, which would make
them a more difficult market to encourage to try _your_ latest greatest.

And in the first place you insulted IE6-wary developers by implying their
reasons boil down to laziness. I was offering up what I think are legitimate
reasons for ignoring IE6: the _huge_ amount of dev time you save, and the
freedom you gain to make use of dev shortcuts.

I think my VHS analogy is apt: you _could_ spend extra time and money
publishing new releases to VHS as well as DVD. You would probably even make
money from it. But if you research who still primarily uses VHS players I
don't think you'll find movie buffs who buy a couple movies every month.

And ultimately I don't see the big deal: I'm not suggesting a developer block
IE6 users out of spite and then sit on his ass: I'm saying a developer can
choose to ignore IE6 and then have loads of time to devote to making an
amazing product.

